# Earphone round-up from CES



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello KindleBoarders, I'm posting here a round-up that I did for Zunerama, of new earphones that I've seen this week at CES. Each of these is debuting or being announced this week:

Maximo's iM590 noise-isolating earphones are a step up from their iM390s and earlier iM290s (see Zunerama's iM290 review here). These have enhanced audio, and a knit cable similar to the Zune premium headphones. These are initially available with a built-in mic (i.e. for iPhone use) but a version without a mic will also be available soon. Available in black or white, these will be available this month and will retail for $59. *(See Amazon's current pricing on Maximo earphones.)*










A lower-end but fun earbud from Empire is the EarHugger iCandy, with nicely inlaid sparkles. These join the other earbuds in the Empire lineup, including Jawbreakers, Noise-Cancelling, and Pure brands. *(Amazon link: Earhugger earphones)*










Another new model of earbuds from Empire is the Wicked Little Buds. These are smaller earbuds (they have a 5.8mm driver, as opposed to the 6mm, 8mm, or 10mm drivers in other earbuds). They're a good fit for children or for people who find larger earbuds uncomfortable. These will retail for $25. *(Amazon link: Wicked Little Earbuds)*










One of two sets of new earbuds from Panasonic - I'll be posting specs for these shortly. *(Amazon link: Panasonic earphones)*










Koss has a custom-fit earbud, announced at CES and to be available on March 1. The Koss CC-01, pictured below, is adjustable. You turn the bezel a quarter turn, and it expands or retracts the size of the earbud - to exactly match the size of your ear canal. These will be available in Amazon for $149.99. *(Amazon link: Koss earphones)*










Another impressive earbud from Koss is the KDE-250 - available March 1 for $249.99. These have an over-the-ear bar, and the height of the earbud speaker can be adjusted by turning the knurled bar pictured below. The earbud speaker also hinges, to adjust to a perfect fit for your ear. This until will retail for $249.99 and will also be available on March 1.










V-Moda is adding the Vibe 2 to its Vibe line-up. (See Zunerama's review of the Vibes here.) *(Amazon link: V-Moda Vibes)*










Maxell's Action Sports earbuds have earhooks and a cord path that goes behind the ear rather than in front. Available early spring, priced at $24.99. *(Amazon link: Maxell earbuds)*


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info Harvey.  I am poor and have nothing worth plugging a $249.00 ear bulb into, not even my Kindle.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

I cant stand ear buds, gotta be over the ear for me. Love my bose earphones.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info Harvey!  I like my Bose in ear headphones, but I'm always on the lookout for other options.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Benjamin said:


> I cant stand ear buds, gotta be over the ear for me. Love my bose earphones.


Would you have a link for the Bose earphones? I haven't find a comfortable pair of earphones yet that go in the ear, same thing with my stethoscope tips. They always hurt my ears!

Thanks for the info Harvey!

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

I dont use in ear ear phones, not sure bose makes in ear headphones, just the buds.

These are the ones I use:

Bose QuietComfort 2 Acoustic Noise Cancelling Headphones


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't wait until they come out with the wicked little earbuds.  Must earbuds are way too huge for me, and it's become nearly impossible to find the smaller sized ones made for kids.  Of course, I haven't done a lot of searching since the i-Pod became the staple, maybe I need to go looking again.
Thanks, Harvey!

Katiekat


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am interested in those Maximo 590s for my husband. His birthday is in a few weeks and he wanted new earphones. They'll be available this month? 

L


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I have the bose in ear earphones and I love them.  The sound is amazing and they don't hurt like regular earbud types.  They sell them everywhere now.  I think I even saw them at Target.  They aren't cheap ($99) but I think they are worth it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link Ben.

Cowgirl I agree with you Bose aren't cheap. The surround sound for our stereo system are Bose and the sound is fantastic.

Linda


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> I am interested in those Maximo 590s for my husband. His birthday is in a few weeks and he wanted new earphones. They'll be available this month?
> 
> L


Maximo told me that they would be available "this month". They sounded less than certain about the timing. The initial model available will be the iPhone one - the one with the mic on the cable.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

harvey, what are you thoughts about the Skull candy earphones? I don't know much about earphones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are people who will pay $250 for a pair of earbuds?



I guess that's why I'm a reader....

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are people who will pay $250 for a pair of earbuds?


I believe I resemble that remark.

Actually, I think my earbuds were closer to $200. The Bose headphones were closer to $300......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I knew I was going to step on somebody's toes...don't hurt me, Verena!  

I don't think I could tell the difference between those and the $49 ones...the ones that came with my iPod are fine for me.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Time to upgrade the ole hearing aids.......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, that's my husband.  Oh wait he doesn't have hearing aids.



Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, that's my husband. Oh wait he doesn't have hearing aids.


He's probably much happier.....

Doh!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


What big EYEs you have.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The better to read Kindle by....

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Vegas_Asian said:


> harvey, what are you thoughts about the Skull candy earphones? I don't know much about earphones.


Other than a few minutes at the Zune booth this week, I haven't used the Skull Candy's. They sounded good to me, though, and people in the Zune forums speak highly of them for a "mid-range" set of headphones.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol. I miss that in the posted pictures. Now I see the SkullCandy earphone at the microsoft booth. cool. thanks harvey. I have...or had a pair, which were really comfy (compared to earbuds) when I'd sleep with earphones on in the dorm. Since Dad "borrowed" my SkullCandy earphones for his deployment, I was thinking about another pair and letting him keep my bright red ones. lol. thanks again.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Maximo told me that they would be available "this month". They sounded less than certain about the timing. The initial model available will be the iPhone one - the one with the mic on the cable.


And that's what he wants...

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If you fly, the Bose make all the difference in the world. It is amazing how much more quiet the trip is when I am wearing my headsets. Now I work in cubicle space that has been added to a server farm (I kid you not) so the Bose have come in quite handy there. Not having a headache when I fly and when I leave work is a real plus.


----------

